
Question about Zeit.co / Now - zietstion
So I&#x27;ve been reading a lot about &quot;now&quot;<p>But I&#x27;m still not clear about what it is exactly.<p>It can help you deploy to different cloud microservice platforms... AWS Lambda &#x2F; Google Could Functions &#x2F; MS Azure Functions<p>That&#x27;s great.  An abstraction for all of those that <i>helps</i> keep your code non platform-specific is very welcome.<p>BUT<p>They also charge a fee for bandwidth, instances etc...<p>So does that price cover the cost of the underlying service?  Or is it a cost on top?  OR is it a cost for their own platform (like, an option just like AWS or Azure, for which you can use Now for?).<p>thanks for any clarification!
======
jlgaddis
Why not e-mail them and ask? I'm sure they'd explain it to you.

~~~
zietstion
Yeah. Or someone might discuss here also.

~~~
zietstion
lol for the downvotes. Why have a discussion forum at all if everyone talks
via freaking email. How does that help people doing google searches in the
future? lame.

~~~
jlgaddis
E-mail them, ask, and report back here with what you found out.

Since you're new to HN, you might consider reading the guidelines [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
zietstion
Nothing much in there to suggest my question is worthy of all this negativity.

